
Reading a PDF file on Google Chrome on 2 columns - collinmanderson
https://superuser.com/a/1332659
======
collinmanderson
> Rotate your computer's screen 270° (from the computer settings "Display"
> menu) and then rotate the pdf 90° to the right (using the rotate button
> inside the pdf viewer, top right.) Use Ctrl & Shft & +/\- to resize document
> to get 2 pages per screen. Rotate your keyboard 90° degrees to the left to
> use the arrow keys for document navigation.

> Brilliant! Who needs software? Here's an alternative: open Chrome, rotate
> your screen backwards by 90°, print out the pdf document in single-page mode
> (even and odd page numbers separately), arrange the two stacks on your flat
> computer screen. Adjust distance between eyes and paper to select a
> comfortable zoom setting. Turn off computer.

